# ADA Mini S



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

Would 36w be too much for this tank with pressurized CO2? Im planning on having plants like HC and hair grass in the tank. If so how much should I aim for? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

i have a mini s and have 27 watts on mine and i feel its way to much..i have an algae infestion right now..im in a blackout condition right now with the tank..co2 is 3 bps on this tank i have dwarf hairgrass, riccia. and HC in this tank..so my opinion is yes 36 is to much,,im putting 18 watts to mine when the blackout is over..


----------



## Nanoite (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the great info, it helps a lot!


----------

